# Simple Classical Music



## Tangerine (May 20, 2014)

Recommend me some


----------



## Declined (Apr 8, 2014)

Starting off with Beethoven's symphonies might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Tangerine (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for helping, Declined, but I already know of them


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Since we don't know which works you've heard and what your tastes might be, it's a little hard to suggest things. Even knowing much more, it's still always a bit difficult to guess what further works someone might like.

There are many lists of various types of classical music recommended by groups of TalkClassical members. You can find the lists here.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

You could try Chopin's music - especially the preludes, nocturnes and Mazurkas.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> Recommend me some


Try Copland's Appalachian Spring. You know, it's a gift to be simple.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

when I was a regular football fan (soccer, if you must, but really it IS football!) one of the insult chants was "sing something simple, you simple #####!" to the music of the Cliff Adams singers 




Not really sure what type of help you actually want


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Define "simple" as it applies to music.


----------



## Tangerine (May 20, 2014)

By 'simple', I mean something like 



 , not like


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, simply type in "simple classical music" in YouTube and follow where your meek mouse takes you.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

If you're thinking about the piece from Amelie, then Nyman's The Piano Concerto, maybe.

Do you like Beethoven's symphonies? Do you consider those simple?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sooooo obvious! That's why they pay TH the big bucks!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> By 'simple', I mean something like
> 
> 
> 
> , not like


Your first link is akin to new-age music which I find boring as hell. The second link is the real-deal. I have the impression that you're not really interested in classical music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Imagine some simple, dark, melancholy classical music with marimba.....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> By 'simple', I mean something like
> 
> 
> 
> , not like


You are looking for contemporary piano music in the various genres of pop music, new-age, 'neo-classical,' etc. -- not really classical -- but now that the genre you are looking for is better known...

George Winston is the Granddaddy of 'new-age' and many of his pieces are available on Youtube, with Winston at the piano.

Nils Frahm's _Tristana_ might be to your taste.









More by Yann Tiersen, and the music of Ludovico Einaudi, Wim Mertens are probably what you are looking for... 
maybe Simeon ten Holt's _Canto Ostinato_, a long piece for four pianos, is something you would enjoy.





You might like the series of short pieces by Ólafur Arnalds, titled _Living Room Music_





Dustin O'Halloran ~ We Move Lightly





Julia Kent ~ Overlook 





And the very popular "Piano Concerto" composer Michael Nyman made from his film score to _The Piano._ Nyman also released various short segments from this score as solo piano pieces, which became very popular.

From the_ "classical"_ composers, some music whcih might have the more tranquil quality of simplicity you seek:
Try, please, the piano concerto _Memo Flora,_ by the Japanese classical composer Takashi Yoshimatsu:





Gerald Finzi's lovely _Eclogue_ for piano and strings:





From some more current minimalist composers:

John Adams ~ _China Gates_:




David Lang ~ _Wed_:




Gavin Bryars:
_My First Hommage_ for two pianos:




_The South Downs_, for Piano and 'Cello:




You could venture perhaps a little bit further with his
_The Vespertine Park_ for 2 pianos, 2 vibes, 2 marimbas and percussion





Some also like the piano music of Philip Glass.


----------



## Tangerine (May 20, 2014)

Thank you, PetrB, and to everyone else that helped. Peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

_Pax_. Have we achieved resolution in this thread?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

'Tis the gift to be simple,
'Tis the gift to be free,
'Tis the gift to come down,
Where we ought to be...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> _Pax_. Have we achieved resolution in this thread?


Things were tense at some moment. Some isolated shootings here and there. But for now the diplomacy has taken the torch. We don't know the future, though. Putin wants to annex Yoshimatsu. I would say he has a sugary musical taste.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Set to music please, HP, and in canon. Jump to it, your assignment on my desk by tomorrow, 17h.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Set to music please, HP, and in canon. Jump to it, your assignment on my desk by tomorrow, 17h.


I hear it in my head. Proof, something's actually there.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> _Pax_. Have we achieved resolution in this thread?


We have achieved resolution only when the enemy is totally annihilated, his women and children are our slaves, and our horses pasture in his fields. Are we there yet?

Mongol General: What is best in life?
Arnold (as Conan): To crush you enemies, to see dem driven bevore you, and to hear de lamentations of de vemin!

Thus, this thread it seems.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you remember how recently we were discussing that we should be nice to noobs if classical music is to survive?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

John Cage: "In A Landscape" - 




John Cage: Six Melodies -


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> We have achieved resolution only when the enemy is totally annihilated, his women and children are made our slaves, and his fields are providing pasturage for our horses. Are we there yet?
> 
> Mongol General: What is best in life?
> Arnold (as Conan): To crush you enemies, to see dem driven bevore you, and to hear de lamentations of de vemin!
> ...


---
John Milius paying homage to Genghis Kahn.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Some time ago, here in this forum, Perotin was catalogued as a composer of "nice and simple music". Of course, from the modern point of view, that may be true. Definitely Perotin would feel confused!


----------



## Tangerine (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the responses once again.

What do you guys think of this song?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Rather dull and uninspiring. I'm quite happy to hear pieces structured around one pitch (see link hereafter) but your fellow, Mandarine, needs to up his game somewhat. Dig?
Anyway, here's the link I referred to above (and maybe you can tell us what the main pitch focus is):


----------



## Tangerine (May 20, 2014)

I don't know TalkingHead


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I hear it in my head. Proof, something's actually there.


Naaaawwwwwwwwww, that's because you have a cavernous resonance where your brains ought to be.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Why not grab a few of those "Chilled out piano favourites" discs and see what takes your fancy? Debussy, Satie - dunno what else could be on one. These can complettely be a useful starting point so long as you follow them up with the real works in context


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Naaaawwwwwwwwww, that's because you have a cavernous resonance where your brains ought to be.


I don't want to hit 'like'. I really don't!!!! But I DID laugh (or at least snorted loudly!) :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hope I'm not too late to mention one work I love.
Kilar - Piano concerto Mov. 1




So simple, yet so profound. The repetition turns this work into something like a meditation. Highly recommend


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tangerine said:


> Thanks for the responses once again.
> 
> What do you guys think of this song?


I think you'll find that most people who are most interested in music "for the sake of the music itself" find any song like this:
50% about the text of the lyrics;
49% about the beat;
01% of very little interest from its musical standpoint.

It is ironic when the MTV music awards were forced by dint of its popularity and economic force within the industry to create an award category for Rap, that initially they announced it as "the award for Rap goes to." All other awards were announced, "the award for _category_ *Music* goes to." (I.e. even the pop music industry did not recognize Rap as being very much about _music._ 

Later, I think that changed.
____________________________________________________ 
MORE 'simple' classical music.

Debussy ~ Preludes book I, no.6 _Des pas sur la neige_ 





Irving Fine ~ _Hommage à Mozart _





Pavel Karmanov:
Intermezzo: (two different performances)








'7 before Christmas





Schubert ~ _Impromptu_ Op.90 No.3 





I'm seconding the recommendation of some John Cage piano pieces;
_In a Landscape_:




_Dream_:





These are well known, but if not to you, then they're 'new.'
Eric Satie:
_Petite ouverture a danser_ 




_Trois Gymnopedies_




Here is a link with the _Trois Gymnopedies_ and the
_Six Gnossiennes:_


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Way leads to way. Allow yourself to explore, and let a piece of music lead you to another piece. Eventually you will branch out into areas beyond your imagination.

I first became acquainted with classical music as a youngster hearing in a school music class the final couple minutes of Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien_. Though the teacher had played some other classical pieces that day, it was the Tchaikovsky that blew me away. I recall wanting to get a copy of that record so I could listen to it at home. I eventually did round up a copy of the _Capriccio_, which was backed by the _1812 Overture_. I fell in love with Tchaikovsky.

I then rounded up a copy of Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1. Wow! That led me to seek out another classical piano concerto, one by a fellow named Brahms. It was his Second Concerto, and I was astounded.

I kept exploring these two composers and discovered the Symphony. Brahms had four of them. Tchaikovsky had six! And I learned of a fellow named Beethoven who had nine! I still remember borrowing a set of the complete Beethoven Symphonies from the collection of a father of a friend of mine in the neighborhood. For some reason I started with the Ninth Symphony, and life was never the same.

I recall that a second neighborhood friend's dad had a small collection of classical records from which I borrowed a copy of Schubert's 5th Symphony backed with the 8th Symphony. Wow! This guy Schubert was astounding.

I started reading about these composers, borrowing records from the library, purchasing a few here and there, and listening to a faint, distant radio station that was playing classical music. For the first time in my life, I became interested in music lessons. And I kept listening, and exploring, and allowing one work to take me to the next ....

Some sixty years later I have heard quite a bit of music, from early Medieval chant to avant-garde orchestral works written in the past year. I have enriched my personal musical library with several thousand records, tapes, and CDs. I have gone on to perform music as a vocalist and instrumentalist, solo and with groups and orchestras. I have written music and had it performed. And still I explore, letting way lead to way.

And all because of a teacher deciding one day to play the ending moments of Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien_. Had I missed school that day, I'm sure my life would be drastically different today. And since I basically like my life the way it currently is, I'm one lucky dude.

So ... follow the music. It will take you to all the right places.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

...a few more from those alternative pop genres, and some more classical.

I find this one remarkably sweet and a bit poignant...
Ralf Hildenbeutel ~ _Be Here_





I learned of these at the height of the craze for the few piano pieces used in the Twilight TV Series, and the Twilight film.

Carter Burwell ~ _Bella's Lullaby_





Yiruma - _River Flows in You_ 




Another by Yiruma ~ _Kiss the Rain_ (not used in that film)





The other piece used in the film was classical, a well known favorite,
Claude Debussy ~ _Claire de Lune_, which is one piece from a suite of a handful of pieces. 
I think you might like the entire suite.
Debussy ~ _Suite Bergamesque_





and more.....
Also classical, I can't think you will not like some of the Poulenc Nocturnes:
Francis Poulenc:
_Nocturnes_








_Mélancolie _




_Elégie_ for 2 Pianos 





Some more from Nils Frahm, whose _Tristana_ I already listed.
_Tonalgia_




_Somewhere Nearby_




_Dauw Split_





Best regards


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

That Poulenc is wonderful - a nice follow on after listening to the Gloria earlier. A guy who knew his craft backwards - always a wry smile and knew how to tweak to pleasure receptors!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Yiruma - _River Flows in You_


Oh, blech!! Every single person in my highschool whose hands could find their way around the keyboard played this obnoxiously sugary tune. Don't bring back the memories, PetrB! :scold:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Oh, blech!! Every single person in my high school whose hands could find their way around the keyboard played this obnoxiously sugary tune. Don't bring back the memories, PetrB! :scold:


I bet at least half of your high school colleagues whose hands could find their way around a keyboard also played _Für Elise_ and the first movement of _"The Moonlight Sonata," too. I smile while the thought makes me involuntarily shudder._ (O.K. I'm better now.)

So.. a-Yep, and no matter what we think of it, that river was also somehow associated with Debussy's _Clair de Lune_: these were what many had in hand when they were first knocking on the doors of the classical music building with their eager inquiries for 'more like.'

You start from 'where they are,' or you lose them altogether.

Now, should this OP have gone to another category, where, all mixed together with very sweet pop to alternative pop and 'simple' classical, it might have been instead the all pop genres all the time for what was recommended? And might not an opportunity have been missed, 'us' to recommend and direct the inquirer toward, and the inquirer not having been directed to the more classical?

Hmmmm?

I think I've been pretty quiet when similarly recommending certain classical pieces -- about which I very much also feel "Blech! -- in order to accommodate the person who asked, and in hopes of having recommended something which "takes them further."


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> A-Yep, and no matter what we think of it, it was also somehow associated with Debussy's _Clair de Lune_ and these were what many had in hand when they were first knocking on the doors of the classical music building with their eager inquiries for 'more like.'
> 
> You start from 'where they are,' or you lose them altogether.
> 
> ...


Oh ya, definitely. I didn't mean to seriously suggest you shouldn't have recommended it. Just trying to be a little humorous with my distaste for this particular one.

Sorry, OP. That was just my opinion. It's cool if you like that piece.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> Oh ya, definitely. I didn't mean to seriously suggest you shouldn't have recommended it. Just trying to be a little humorous with my distaste for this particular one.
> 
> Sorry, OP. That was just my opinion. It's cool if you like that piece.


Absolutely. There is nothing unethical about enjoying any kind of music... even if some of our more elite spokesmen find it disgusting!

It's probably best to try to be a community in which there is room for people to enjoy "the most relaxing piano music in the world" and also for people to enjoy Stockhausen and Boulez and Berio and Babbitt.

Perhaps that's just me being selfish because I'm as comfortable with the pops repertoire and other "light" classical as I am with absolutely anything else I've ever heard, and I really wish people on both sides would stop sneering at me. But I really think it'd be a little better for us (as a community as a whole) if we just all stopped sneering at each other entirely.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> Absolutely. There is nothing unethical about enjoying any kind of music... even if some of our more elite spokesmen find it disgusting!


Ya, I mean it was probably unwise of me to disparage a recommendation on a recommendation thread. When I saw the title "A river flows in you" my mind sort of just snapped into "Oh I remember that piece! I hated that piece!" mode. But really my comment was meant to be more humorous in tone than snarling or looking down on someone.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Satie's Gymnopédie No.1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Xm7s9eGxUhttp://

Or perhaps just listen to a lot of Debussy.

Debussy's La cathédrale engloutie 



Clair de lune 



Sarabande for piano 



La plus que lente 



Arabesque No. 1 



Children's Corner: the snow is dancing 



La fille aux cheveux de lin 



Rêverie


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Oh ya, definitely. I didn't mean to seriously suggest you shouldn't have recommended it. Just trying to be a little humorous with my distaste for this particular one.
> 
> Sorry, OP. That was just my opinion. It's cool if you like that piece.


As I said before, when choosing what I think are appropriate recommends for someone, often enough, I have an extremely strong distaste for some of those recommends, and I just keep those to myself. Now, if a discussion about any of those pieces I so dislike comes up, then that is another story


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

A *CAUTION*: As I look over the listings of works here designated as "simple" I am reminded that the term "simple" proves deceptive, especially in terms of "classical" music. Many an accomplished instrumental performer will tell you that what may look "simple" or "easy" on the page (that is, the music has few notes, the music has a slower tempo, the music presents no overt technical fingering difficulties ...) may actually be challenging to perform because there is nothing to hide behind. In a fast moving, virtuoso passage, for example, a lot of practice and "muscle memory" can go a long way towards achieving the "effect" of the passage. Even if notes are missed or played wrongly in such passages (and that is a common occurrence, even amongst renowned players) no one much notices, as the music goes by so quickly. But in those slow, quiet, reflective moments, a single wrong note is disastrous. Yet, it's not that the "wrong note" is the real problem. A lot of piano students play the opening movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight Sonata", to cite just one example, but they don't really _play _the "Moonlight". Yes, they play the notes, and can hit every note accurately, too. But to _play _the piece (with italics on the word "play") suggests performing the music with a mature sense of understanding. Music critics point out how various performers have succeeded or failed playing music which might sound all right to the "average" listener. But when little Johnny or little Susie plays the "Moonlight" at a high school recital, and grandma loves it, that does not suggest that what was played was anything near the standard set by Horowitz, Richter, or Rubinstein. To perform the "soul" of a piece of music is not just to manage hitting all the right notes at the right time. The subtleties of playing great music greatly are the stuff of lifetime study, practice, and experience. And with "simple" music, much of Mozart for instance (in terms of technique compared to later masters like Liszt or Rachmaninoff), there is so much "soul" that only the most accomplished of performers ever get it to that level of profundity that the music can move us, the audience, to the emotional level intended by the composer. If this was not the case, if there is not some ineffable aspect to music (what I am describing here as the "soul" of the piece), then we would never need more than a single recording of anything. But our greatest pianists continually revisit the "Moonlight", ever attempting to probe deeper and more meaningfully into the fabric of the music. Sure, the notes are "simple" on paper, and fall under the fingers rather easily and naturally, and can be performed with note-for-note accuracy by perhaps a second or third year pianist, but that opening movement of Beethoven's "Moonlight" is a numinous diamond that will only reveal its true brilliance in the hands of a master who does not take the simplicity of it for granted.

So, the next time someone presents you with a list of "simple" classical music, remember ... simple is not so simple sometimes.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

PetrB said:


> As I said before, when choosing what I think are appropriate recommends for someone, often enough, I have an extremely strong distaste for some of those recommends, and I just keep those to myself. Now, if a discussion about any of those pieces I so dislike comes up, then that is another story


This is quite refreshing, as I've seen the EXACT opposite done here numerous times. There are better places to grind the axe. I hope a few people, in particular, take heed of your advice.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> A *CAUTION:* As I look over the listings of works here designated as "simple" I am reminded that the term "simple" proves deceptive.


To those who know, of course it is a blazing flash of the obvious. To those unaware, the less material, the less 'distractions' of a busier or more varied rhythm, a fuller retinue of instruments to clothe the basic musical fabric, the less notes, the more (frighteningly) bare the work is, for the author as well as the performer, i.e. every element must count toward the whole (one aesthetic ideal for any work, with those 'stripped down' to the minimum being the most challenging to make successful.)

There is nothing to distract the listener from the pith of the music; nowhere for the performer to hide if they make one slight error, a wrong note or if they are not completely on top of the musical elements, dynamic contour, phrasing, all of it.

Some of the most disarmingly simple music is the most difficult to successfully compose or play.

For the performers, any piece of that nature elicits the word "Exposed," and often too it is considered "like walking a tightrope" -- i.e. one slight mistake and you're dead


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Ya, I mean it was probably unwise of me to disparage a recommendation on a recommendation thread. When I saw the title "A river flows in you" my mind sort of just snapped into "Oh I remember that piece! I hated that piece!" mode. But really my comment was meant to be more humorous in tone than snarling or looking down on someone.


I was on another forum, in the classical category, when the _Twilight_ fad crested, and the category was flooded with questions about 'classical piano like' -- It was just at the time I had joined, and to witness any number of supposed adults literally free-bashing what were more than likely a majority of young teens, many of them female, was not at all pretty.

All it takes for many is recalling your 'I came from rock 'n' roll to classical' (and like) bios, and remember someone is knocking on the door of the classical music building and it is better to keep that door open. Sometimes the most appropriate thing to do is direct them 'down the hall' to the pop music department, give them the name of the genre so they can find the room and more of what they are looking for.

Dissing their present and probably barely formed 'taste,' or making a big deal about their ignorance of classical music (which is why they are asking in the first place is not what helps develop those who may be the future audiences of classical music -- and there seems to be a lot of wailing about a desperate need for more young people to join the fold if classical music is going to continue.

Not everyone got a gift of a record player and LP's of Bach, Prokofiev, Kodaly and Rimsky-Korsakov when they were four anb a half years old -- as difficult as that might be to imagine


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I was on another forum, in the classical category, when the _Twilight_ fad crested, and the category was flooded with questions about 'classical piano like' -- It was just at the time I had joined, and to witness any number of supposed adults literally free-bashing what were more than likely a majority of young teens, many of them female, was not at all pretty.
> 
> All it takes for many is recalling your 'I came from rock 'n' roll to classical' (and like) bios, and remember someone is knocking on the door of the classical music building, and it is better to keep the door open -- maybe direct them 'down the hall' to the pop music department, give them the name of the genre so they can at least find the room -- and not dis their present and probably barely formed 'taste.'
> 
> Not everyone got a gift of a record player and LP's of Bach, Prokofiev, Kodaly and Rimsky-Korsakov when they were four anb a half years old -- as difficult as that might be to imagine


Hey there, I cometh from the land of Rock to the Classical persuasion. I don't think I've been so stereotypical.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> Hey there, I cometh from the land of Rock to the Classical persuasion. I don't think I've been so stereotypical.


I think it is nearly impossible to not be a cartoon or caricature of something / one / or "a type," no matter how hard any of us try


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> I think it is nearly impossible to not be a cartoon or caricature of something / one / or "a type," no matter how hard any of us try


Was that a sort of undercover "yes, you have been stereotypical, V?" Hahaha


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I have some news for you CLASSICAL MUSIC IS NOT SIMPLE but very complexed so finding simple music is not easy you know.It has many cultures within it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> Was that a sort of undercover "yes, you have been stereotypical, V?" Hahaha


That was more a "Yes, Virginia, we are all stereotypical."


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> That was more a "Yes, Virginia, we are all stereotypical."


Well there... and I thought you were being snide. No foul.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> It has many cultures within it.


This is a great point; I'm beginning to think we're just too diverse to get along. People who really enjoy André Rieu are not going to feel welcome here, but there are a lot of them, and in their own way they _are_ classical music fans.

I think it might be time for classical music to split into sub-genres so that people who love Babbitt don't have to encounter people who love Whitacre, and vice-versa. There is just too much conflict having them in one place, and it is revolting. Perhaps early music people have already broken off, and if so, I suppose, good for them.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

science said:


> Perhaps early music people have already broken off, and if so, I suppose, good for them.


Maybe. But not me - I love early music ..... and had a quiet gigggle when someone recently posted that a sixteenth century piece was their oldest by 50 years. For me, it comes about mid-way in the chronological order on my shelves. I'm not that bothered if people aren't lovers of polyphony or madrigals. Its up to them. Equally, I'm not that bothered when other people (including the beloved Mrs Hermit) 'dis' my music - not bothered at all ..... because its ME that enjoys it and I don't depend on anyone else's approval for what I like


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

science said:


> This is a great point; I'm beginning to think we're just too diverse to get along. People who really enjoy André Rieu are not going to feel welcome here, but there are a lot of them, and in their own way they _are_ classical music fans.
> 
> I think it might be time for classical music to split into sub-genres so that people who love Babbitt don't have to encounter people who love Whitacre, and vice-versa. There is just too much conflict having them in one place, and it is revolting. Perhaps early music people have already broken off, and if so, I suppose, good for them.


Perhaps we can all live in gated condo communities based on our musical tastes. That way tonalists never have to ever see an atonalist; folks who love well-adjusted composers like Haydn never have to associate with people who like downers like Tchaikovsky, etc;

An idea worth pursuing?


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Where do I find these early music forums?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Perhaps we can all live in gated condo communities based on our musical tastes. That way tonalists never have to ever see an atonalist; folks who love well-adjusted composers like Haydn never have to associate with people who like downers like Tchaikovsky, etc;
> 
> An idea worth pursuing?


Hermitisation - its the ONLY way!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Perhaps we can all live in gated condo communities based on our musical tastes. That way tonalists never have to ever see an atonalist; folks who love well-adjusted composers like Haydn never have to associate with people who like downers like Tchaikovsky, etc;
> 
> An idea worth pursuing?


If you like a dressed up ghetto / prison under the banner of the "Gated Community" euphemism, be my guest. Get your industrial orange jump suits cleaned and pressed, you need bring nothing else.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> If you like a dressed up ghetto / prison under the banner of the "Gated Community" euphemism, be my guest. Get your industrial orange jump suits cleaned and pressed, you need bring nothing else.


Just think of it though; minimalists never having to ever see a maximalist. I'm waiting for a brochure.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hermitisation - its the ONLY way!


There are very good reasons for it. Some have labeled me a misanthrope. Others, allegro con brio...

Wait, no! That was Toscanini and the first movement of Beethoven's Eroica Symphony.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Just think of it though; minimalists never having to ever see a maximalist. I'm waiting for a brochure.


But isn't that like the joke of everyone in heaven asking St. Peter, "What is that huge high wall over there?" And St. Peter tells these questioning souls, "Oh, that's for the Catholics, they like to think they're the only ones up here."


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> But isn't that like the joke of everyone in heaven asking St. Peter, What is that huge high wall over there," and St. Peter tells these questioning souls, "Oh, that's for the Catholics, they like to think they're the only ones up here."


Blame it on new testament misinformation.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Blame it on new testament misinformation.


 Gated communities?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Gated communities?


The gates are designed to keep people out. In Heaven, I suspect, once you are in you cannot get out. If that is freedom, then I'll be happier somewhere else.

I write this while Bach's Cantata BWV 57 "Selig ist der Mann" plays in the background.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

SONNET CLV said:


> In Heaven, I suspect, once you are in you cannot get out. If that is freedom, then I'll be happier somewhere else.


You can easily get out of Heaven. Just take the down elevator to the left of the entrance gate. Finding the up elevator where this takes you may be a bit more difficult! 

But contrary to what it says over the gate there, there's always hope.

http://www.amazon.com/Inferno-Larry...=1402276052&sr=1-1&keywords=inferno+pournelle


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Gated communities?


Yes. I already have the idea patented, so don't attempt to run down to Donald Trump's office with the proposal.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, Lawd. XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You folks jest about the order of things in the other world. It may come back to bite you.

Respect Pascal's Wager. :tiphat:


----------



## tomhh (May 28, 2014)

Perhaps you could choose to listen to music by early composers,like Mozart,with a lyrical and lovely melody,and with moderate or fast temptherwise you might get bored.


----------

